# Italy Serie A 07-09 May



## OddsPoster (May 4, 2011)

07 May 15:00 Palermo v Bari  1.33 4.50 8.50 +16  
07 May 17:45 Roma v AC Milan  2.30 3.10 3.00 +16  
08 May 12:00 Brescia v Catania  1.83 3.25 4.20 +16  
08 May 12:00 Inter Milan v Fiorentina  1.65 3.75 4.50 +16  
08 May 12:00 Lecce v Napoli  2.20 3.10 3.10 +16  
08 May 12:00 Udinese v Lazio  2.10 3.25 3.20 +16  
08 May 17:45 Genoa v Sampdoria  2.75 3.00 2.50 +16  
09 May 17:45 Juventus v Chievo  1.28 4.75 9.00


----------



## ahmed (May 10, 2011)

AC Milan on the Top of the table faces Roma away.AC Milan are at their best and looks like they are unstoppable at this stage while Roma is also in good form.This will be a good contest as both the teams are eager to win.


----------



## attoycity (May 10, 2011)

ahmed said:
			
		

> AC Milan on the Top of the table faces Roma away.AC Milan are at their best and looks like they are unstoppable at this stage while Roma is also in good form.This will be a good contest as both the teams are eager to win.


let's see which team will win at the end  :mrgreen:


----------

